# NEGATIVE CYCLE Heaving bleeding after BFN



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi
Ive just had 3rd BFN confirmed yesterday.  Started AF on Saturday so sadly came as no great surprise.  Have been bleedign very heavily for 4 days now and am starting to get a bit worried as it is making me feeling absolutely exhausted and drained. I have severe endo and it is usual for me to have really heavy bleeding but this seems to be heavier for longer and no sign of calming down
Anyone else had this? is this just the effect of all the medication?  could it be a sign that i was pregnant very briefly and miscarried? 
Any advice appreciated 
Sarah


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Sarah,
Its probably the medication, it does all sorts of things to your body   . I bled very heavily after my first BFN and for longer than usual, and it was definitely not due to any kind of pg, as my HCG test was 0, ie not even close to implantation.


----------

